# Ever happened to you?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

****. i have never seen that before! that is too funny!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

BAHA. That's hilarious! Oh my ...


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha! I've never seen that before.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd be careful with that. I know horses that have done that on cross-country horses and the outcome wasnt quite as funny


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

lol What an odd place for a horse to decide to stop!!! =D


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what a goober...my guy has done that to me b4! all i couls do was ****


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Remember Jodies horse Crackrider who used to do that? Remember what happened to it or more to the point its rider?


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

Isnt that how Christopher reeves broke his neck?


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

lol never seem that before


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

You poor thing! At least you stayed on! ROFL!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Just a funny vid, I think it wend well xd


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad it was funny instead of tragic.....What an odd place for the horse to just STOP! LOL....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I myself have never done that(yet) but you see it at hunter shows all the time. You just ran out of gas, eh!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Christopher Reeves like....Got his hand caught in the horses bridle from some sort of crazy release, and flipped over the horse. At least thats what some article said. 
That's really bizzare


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol haha...never senn that before


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

same thing happend to a girl in my lesson on monday 
lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

:lol:I can't show this video to D LOL he would totally do something like this if he thought he could LOL.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's how my horse injured her leg. It was on a cross country course.


----------

